# Chicagoland Area 2-1-08 Storm



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Here are some pics I took while plowing during the early hours on 2-1-08. We got about 8 inches in the lot pictured. :bluebounc


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

hmmmmm thats wat im talking about!!!!!!!!!payuppayuppayup


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Send some over to Northern, NJ!:crying::crying: Haven't plowed in almost 2 months!:realmad:


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow two months is quite the dry spell. They are calling for another storm on monday into tuesday.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

About 8" by us too.....
Not very heavy either...good plowing


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

mkwl;505512 said:


> Send some over to Northern, NJ!:crying::crying: Haven't plowed in almost 2 months!:realmad:


I don't know about you, but i've given up allready. Its suppose to be in the high 40's low 50's for the next two weeks according to accuweather.


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

Indy need snow like this


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

i dont know what happened to us... plowed 7 times in december, then only twice in january, and the forecast for february doesn't look good.....


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Petr51488;506593 said:


> I don't know about you, but i've given up allready. Its suppose to be in the high 40's low 50's for the next two weeks according to accuweather.


Despite that stupid groundhog saying 6 more weeks of winter. I know I'm not holding my hand on my a$$ waiting for anything but I'm trying to keep a little hope alive! :realmad::crying:

Nice pictures!!


----------

